# Bad times?



## ponderosatree (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, it's never been this bad for us. My work load is down about 90% next week. I only have 2 jobs scheduled all week. Both really small. Will have to lay people off. Have lots of debt and overhead here. Leases, vehicles, expenses, payroll, rent, etc. Bad times. 

Anyone else feel like the rug got pulled out from under them recently? I know it's been bad for a while but the last few weeks have been brutal.

I've been cutting expenses, doing estimates 7 days a week and taking calls 24 hours a day.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have always stayed really busy myself. The last week or so my calls have slowed too. I am going to trust Christ and hang in there. HE will bring more biz soon enough. "I have never seen the rightous forsaken or their children begging for bread".


----------



## Tim "Bo" Snell (Mar 31, 2009)

ponderosatree said:


> Man, it's never been this bad for us. My work load is down about 90% next week. I only have 2 jobs scheduled all week. Both really small. Will have to lay people off. Have lots of debt and overhead here. Leases, vehicles, expenses, payroll, rent, etc. Bad times.
> 
> Anyone else feel like the rug got pulled out from under them recently? I know it's been bad for a while but the last few weeks have been brutal.
> 
> I've been cutting expenses, doing estimates 7 days a week and taking calls 24 hours a day.



If it's any consolation, I hear you & "feel your pain." As North Carolina now has the 4th highest unemployment rate in the U.S., most tree services here are feeling the effects of providing a service to a poplulation that is running scared right now & not spending money around the home unless it is absolutely essential. I suspect that the same is true where you are. Most homeowners are making price their priority when it comes to deciding on tree service, & most tree companies are capitulating to the homeowners' demands. It's becoming a viscious cycle, one which will leave many companies out of business, unfortunately. It is not unusual for me to do 10 estimates & only get one small job, whereas I used to average 4-6 jobs per 10 estimates. I can't understand how some companies are making ANY profit by charging the prices they are charging. . . .


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Mar 31, 2009)

They are :censored: Hacksand they dont pay taxes or insurance thats how they afford it.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Apr 2, 2009)

ponderosatree said:


> Man, it's never been this bad for us. My work load is down about 90% next week. I only have 2 jobs scheduled all week. Both really small. Will have to lay people off. Have lots of debt and overhead here. Leases, vehicles, expenses, payroll, rent, etc. Bad times.
> 
> Anyone else feel like the rug got pulled out from under them recently? I know it's been bad for a while but the last few weeks have been brutal.
> 
> I've been cutting expenses, doing estimates 7 days a week and taking calls 24 hours a day.







If your doing estimates 7 days a week you should be covered,dont take this the wrong way maybe you need to brush up on your bs skills.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 3, 2009)

Nothing is moving out there cept for what really has to in the middle class residential sect. Yeah, you better know how to hack it out or else. I thought about selling the chipper but who would buy it? Besides, I like it to much.
people will ask for estimates, talk is all it is. They are waiting to see who will do it for free.


----------



## groundsmgr (Apr 3, 2009)

Not much here in nh. Most of the hackscapers are taking up the chipping after our ice storm. I was going to start my own compny this year. Had set up to start insurance going out to buy a dump and chipper. But it all started to fad out in late dec when my prenant wife was almost killed on the highwy from a hit and run driver. she was out of work for 8 weeks so all the money i had saved went to bill. and getting her a used car. insurance only paid for some stuff and gave crap on the cracked up car.Though I am blessed she and baby are fine, and it will be born next week.
scott
isa certified ne-6593a 
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BakerTREE (Apr 3, 2009)

wow, glad to hear your wife's okay and congratulations on the upcoming baby (and good luck!)

We're here in north tx. It's been slow for us - a good deal slower for the season. However, we've been fortunate to string a couple pretty good weeks together and things aren't looking too bad for the next few. whew (knock on wood). We're just all happy to be working. I suppose just keep the mindset that we all go through this slow time (more or less) every year; and, like every other year it will all work out. It always works out.  I love this life! heck we're stealing 6days of work this week! That's a nice change of pace. 

I've had alot more time to lurk in the threads over the past couple months and I just want to say that I really appreciate reading everybody's thoughts/ideas/stories regarding their work/life. Its refreshing to hear from other people that like what they do (whether it be the climbing or the business or whichever). yep. Again, much appreciation to everyone and good luck with '09...stay positive!
:monkey::monkey:


----------



## tree md (Apr 3, 2009)

It's been a slow Winter for sure. Knew it would be tough for us this year. Everyone around here spent their Christmas money on emergency storm work in Christmas 07. Last thing they wanted to do was spend money on tree work this Christmas/Winter.

To the guy who is trying to buy the dump and chipper, hang in there. I kept getting set back in my ventures too with my own health problems. I think it speaks volumes about your character taking care of your wife and soon to be child. You'll make it, I guarantee you buddy.

Take heart tree brothers,

I have been through many a hard time. I have seen the market flooded with cheap labor when times get hard and illegal labor when times are good. Pay cash for your gear and equipment and live within your means. The faint of heart never make it in this business. The hackscapers will either screw themselves out of the business not knowing what it's worth or die not knowing what they are doing. 

If your a treeman remember that they can never do what you do. Let them run themselves into the ground grinding stumps and doing the ladder work. They'll never be able to compete in the big trees. Personally, I want the trees that they turn down and advertise so...


----------



## sharkfin12us (Apr 5, 2009)

*bad times*



ponderosatree said:


> Man, it's never been this bad for us. My work load is down about 90% next week. I only have 2 jobs scheduled all week. Both really small. Will have to lay people off. Have lots of debt and overhead here. Leases, vehicles, expenses, payroll, rent, etc. Bad times.
> 
> Anyone else feel like the rug got pulled out from under them recently? I know it's been bad for a while but the last few weeks have been brutal.
> 
> I've been cutting expenses, doing estimates 7 days a week and taking calls 24 hours a day.



Yes im here in morris county nj.Im keeping trying to keep my prices low and if its a big job i will have some one with me if its small i i will do it my self.I have bucket truck i own,skid steer knuckle boom that needs rebuilt engine since march 2007 never had the 7000 it would cost to rebuild.Just go by word of mouth.Febuary was surprisingly decent.1st half march ok.2nd part of march just sucks nothing really biting and i know my prices are low.I decided to work for my self when i can.As i stated will only work by my self when i can.We are all going through this.


----------



## outofmytree (Apr 14, 2009)

I hear the same story all over and we had a real issue with domestic work ourselves from October to January. The solution for me was to drop the hourly rate by 20% and sell sell sell. We emailed businesses, dropped leaflets, gave away $100 gift vouchers and generally work our proverbial tails off. Now we are booked out 2-3 weeks in advance and I have already raised the hourly rate once and will do it again in another month or so. 

Go hard man.


----------



## Henry111 (Apr 21, 2009)

ponderosatree said:


> Man, it's never been this bad for us. My work load is down about 90% next week. I only have 2 jobs scheduled all week. Both really small. Will have to lay people off. Have lots of debt and overhead here. Leases, vehicles, expenses, payroll, rent, etc. Bad times.
> 
> Anyone else feel like the rug got pulled out from under them recently? I know it's been bad for a while but the last few weeks have been brutal.
> 
> I've been cutting expenses, doing estimates 7 days a week and taking calls 24 hours a day.



In southern PA its been rough too, things are starting to look up a bit now, but after this winter i feel blessed to still be in the trade. Keep your faith brother GOD BLESS.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (May 4, 2009)

tree md said:


> Take heart tree brothers,
> 
> I have been through many a hard time. I have seen the market flooded with cheap labor when times get hard and illegal labor when times are good. Pay cash for your gear and equipment and live within your means. The faint of heart never make it in this business. The hackscapers will either screw themselves out of the business not knowing what it's worth or die not knowing what they are doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry111 (May 4, 2009)

ponderosatree said:


> Man, it's never been this bad for us. My work load is down about 90% next week. I only have 2 jobs scheduled all week. Both really small. Will have to lay people off. Have lots of debt and overhead here. Leases, vehicles, expenses, payroll, rent, etc. Bad times.
> 
> Anyone else feel like the rug got pulled out from under them recently? I know it's been bad for a while but the last few weeks have been brutal.
> 
> I've been cutting expenses, doing estimates 7 days a week and taking calls 24 hours a day.



Hey I feel ya, things are pretty rotten here to. I thought if we made it to spring things would look upward, and they have a LITTLE but nothing like I need. I pray things change for for us all soon. God knows we need it.


----------



## tree md (May 8, 2009)

Well, as soon as the rain let up here my phone started heating up a little. Got some calls yesterday and went and priced two jobs. First one was a biotch with a medium oak in between two houses, two service drops and utilities (extensive rope work and would have to have one of the service drops taken down). Also had two small to medium Silver Maples that would be a piece of cake with minimal roping and a few small trees in his fence line. I hit the bid a little high and he told me so. He told me what the other guys bid it for. He had one guy bid a grand for the whole job. Stumps and all. One of the stumps has grown around the conduit for the airconditioner as well as over the concrete pad. Two of the stumps have extensive roots that would need to be ground out and one of the Maples had a logging chain grown into it. I reduced my price to $50 less than the most reputable company's bid and told him I couldn't compete with the fly by nighter's bid for a grand. I'm sure I won't be getting that one but I did get the next one. two semi-large removals and a small removal. Minimal rope work and decent access. Got it for $300 less than I bid on the first job I looked at and it's a much easier job. I'm doing it in the morning.

Finally a decent job. Maybe things are looking up!


----------



## BakerTREE (May 8, 2009)

glad to hear some positives -- good fortune and be safe! Everyone here who is reputable: don't give up.

...

If you're not reputable, I don't really mind if you throw in the towel ;-) (but please dont get hurt)


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 8, 2009)

Work sucks everwhere this yr. is a great year for taking up a cheap hobby like washing the trucks or fixing that broken light or welding something, I take comfort in knowing that everyone is slow, with that being said it will not last long trees need maintenance or they will be in your living room so let sit and watch in fear, they'll be calling sooner or later......


----------



## southsoundtree (May 9, 2009)

So how are people adapting to this change in business--
advertising?
going to the neighbors' houses while onsite? 
Working weekends instead of weekdays to get more neighbor traffic? 
More signs around the worksite if working out back, out of sight?


----------



## tree MDS (May 10, 2009)

Yep, kind of sucks around here lately it seems.

Getting enough to get by but it aint like usual for this time of year.

Seems like a good year to chill out a bit and maintain the equipment that I have... been saying this as my prediction sinse winter, seems to be coming to fruition. Its alright though as long as I've got enough work to stay on top of things some. The equipment has gotten away from me some so at least theres time for that.

Hopefully it picks up more now that the rain seems to be finally going away.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jun 27, 2009)

*Ponderosa*

Has it gotten any better?
This month has been the worst for equipment sales, worse than Jan and Feb and that was bad.
Those Monterey Pines up in the hills all need to come down, as you know, it might be a good time to direct market to those people.
Those are big money, technical jobs and those people have the money.
Just remind them of the Oakland Fire.


----------



## ponderosatree (Jun 27, 2009)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Has it gotten any better?



Yes, much better

**knock on wood**

March, April and May were pretty bad. I think tax time really scared a lot of people but lately things have been much smoother. We're not making as much per job as we used to but our coffer is full again. I've spoken with other companies in our area who have said they're still dying. We have an outstanding reputation in our area so repeat customers and wood-of-mouth has really kept us alive.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 28, 2009)

Again, three good days a week are better than nothing, but on the positive side my maintenance bills and equipment repairs are nothing now, so the work is slow but who cares it's not costing that much to be in business now, just payroll... and insurance.


----------

